# Four Winds 5000 31P



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.signaturemotorhomes.com/content/view/10/10/

Having been to see a few at the weekend I think this is the layout we like. Dinette and Sofa slideout, overcab bunk and queen bed in the back. A young family getting larger !!

These seem to be selling for about $80k Stateside so one here shipped and electrically converted to me seems OK. And I've been offered a reasonable price for my vehicle.

Comments welcome.


----------

